

Idea: Web based Skype client. - vishaldpatel

That is all. Skype should just go ahead and create this. We have the technology!
======
staunch
We don't really. Flash's RTMFP protocol is the closest but it wouldn't
sufficient to implement Skype's proprietary protocol probably. Without interop
with Skype it would be be a tough row to hoe. I suppose they could create some
kind of gateway...

I'm also waiting for this though. Skype is one of the few native programs I
run and their Linux version sucks.

~~~
mcartyem
What's so hard about writing it in Javascript?

------
itsprofitbaron
<http://www.vox.io/> are doing something like it - albeit they're a skype
competitor.

------
jordhy
This is a great idea. I would be a use from day one!

------
GoofyGewber
I would love if they did!

